# How to post to the Trips & Events Forum



## Nick (Mar 12, 2004)

Just one request here. Please format your subject like this:

*TYPE OF EVENT: Where, When*
Examples:
SKI/BOARD: Jiminy, Nov 1 2005
HIKING: Mt Washington, Jun 10 2006
DEMO DAY: Butternut, Dec 26 2005
FESTIVAL: Hunter, Oct 1&2 2005

This will make it easier to see what the events are both in the forum and in the calender.

Please also be as descriptive as possible in regards to your ability (e.g. "fast hiker", "advanced skier", etc.). Have fun out there!


----------

